# [COMPIZ] Lancement en mode user (résolu)

## chips

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à lancer fusion-icon au démarrage de KDE, j'ai essayé plusieurs solutions :

_déclaration de la variable KDEWM dans ".bash_profile",

_création d'un lien fusion-icon dans "~/.kde/Autostart/",

_création d'un script shell dans "~/.kde/Autostart/"...

Mais à chaque fois que je me logue avec kdm, une popup me demande mon 

mdp root pour pouvoir lancer kde-window-decoration.

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer... !

Merci.Last edited by chips on Mon Apr 21, 2008 10:35 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso j'utilise un fichier .desktop dans ~/.kde/Autostart (click droit -> Créer un nouveau-> Lien vers une application...)

Ton message ça ressemble plutôt à un problème avec fusion-icon lui-même qu'avec son lancement.

----------

## chips

Oui j'avais essayé cette solution dans un terminal, et même en essayant via l'interface graphique

comme tu l'as suggéré fusion-icon ne se lance pas.

Il y a aussi quelque chose de surprenant : via un terminal, je peux démarrer fusion-icon après avoir 

lancer la commande "su", mais si j'entre "sudo fusion-icon", mon mdp root n'est même pas demandé,

et une erreur est retournée dans mon terminal, commençant par :

"No GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap with direct rendering context

 ... nor with indirect rendering",

et finissant par une erreur de segmentation!

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pourquoi lancer fusion-icon en root ?

----------

## chips

Je le lance en root parce que c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé 

pour le faire fonctionner pour l'instant!

Et j'aimerais savoir pourquoi!

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ben c'est ça le problème.

Faut trouver comment le faire marcher en user, ton utilisateur est bien dans le groupe video ?

Tu as quoi comme carte graphique ?

----------

## dapsaille

Salut à toi ..

 BLAMMMMMM claque number one = ton titre enlève le non-résolu s'il te plait.

 BLINGGGGGG ton titre en entier n'est pas bon [COMPIZ] Lancement en user   serait plus approprié

 WELCOMMMMEEEEEEEEE ^^ t'inquiètes pas c'est mon soir j'ai la pêche rien d'anormal

----------

## chips

Pour ma carte, j'ai une nVidia (8600 GTS).

Je n'aurai accès à ma machine que samedi.

Effectivement j'ai pas vérifié si mon user était dans le groupe vidéo. C'est peut-être de là que vient le problème!

Je change de suite le titre du topic.

----------

## dapsaille

Et le non resolu :p

 enlève le stp .. on ne met (resolu) qu'une fois résolu si pas de (resolu) ca signifie que c'est encore en cours de toute facons ^^

----------

## yoyo

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> enlève le stp .. on ne met (resolu) qu'une fois résolu si pas de (resolu) ca signifie que c'est encore en cours de toute facons ^^

 Et ça permet lors d'une recherche avec "résolu" comme argument de n'avoir en effet que les fils "résolus" et pas ceux "non résolus".

Enjoy !

PS : et bienvenue parmi nous !

----------

## chips

Après avoir ajouté mon utilisateur au groupe "video" comme on me l'a suggéré et à juste titre, je lance fusion-icon et vient une erreur :

```
compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop
```

Alors que, comme d'hab, fusion-icon se lance correctement en root!

Si quelqu'un a une idée ! ... Merci

----------

## Mickael

 *chips wrote:*   

> Après avoir ajouté mon utilisateur au groupe "video" comme on me l'a suggéré et à juste titre, je lance fusion-icon et vient une erreur :
> 
> ```
> compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop
> ```
> ...

 

Ce n'est rien juste un petit problème de fond dans le cube. Mais est-ce qu'il se lance tout de même en mode utilisateur maintenant?

----------

## chips

Non compiz-fusion ne se lance toujours pas en mode utilisateur!

Je dirais que c'est plutôt "kde-window-decorator" qui pose problème.

Déjà si quelqu'un a une idée pour pouvoir faire fonctionner le cube

correctement... ce serait déjà pas mal. Peut-être que le problème vient

tout simplement de l'ordre dans lequel sont appelés les plugins.

Mais sous KDE, je ne sais pas comment modifier cet ordre (pas de gconf-editor).

Si quelqu'un a une réponse... Merci!

----------

## yoyo

Tout d'abord, si tu as lancé fusion-icon (ou compiz-fusion etc.) en root, tu as peut-être des fichiers de configuration pour lesquels ton user n'a pas les droits de lecture et/ou écriture.

Essaie en créant un nouvel utilisateur et teste fusion-icon dans les mêmes conditions.

Dans le même ordre d'idée (à faire peut-être avant le nouvel utilisateur) supprime tes fichiers de configurations de compiz-fusion et relance-le.

Mes 0.02 cents,

Enjoy !

----------

## Mickael

Ce fichier est-il correctement rempli : /etc/env.d/99kde avec : 

```
KDEWM="compiz-fusion"
```

----------

## dapsaille

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tout d'abord, si tu as lancé fusion-icon (ou compiz-fusion etc.) en root, tu as peut-être des fichiers de configuration pour lesquels ton user n'a pas les droits de lecture et/ou écriture.
> 
> Essaie en créant un nouvel utilisateur et teste fusion-icon dans les mêmes conditions.
> 
> Dans le même ordre d'idée (à faire peut-être avant le nouvel utilisateur) supprime tes fichiers de configurations de compiz-fusion et relance-le.
> ...

 

Heuu mais !!! tu as la vue qui baisse ou quoi chef ??   :Laughing: 

 ce non-résolu me brouille la vue   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Ce fichier est-il correctement rempli : /etc/env.d/99kde avec : 
> 
> ```
> KDEWM="compiz-fusion"
> ```
> ...

 Personnellement, j'éviterai ce genre de manipulation tant que le problème n'est pas résolu ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

@dapsaille : en effet, je n'avais pas vu et je croyais que cela avait été fait ...  :Mr. Green: 

@chips :  */me wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   enlève le stp .. on ne met (resolu) qu'une fois résolu si pas de (resolu) ca signifie que c'est encore en cours de toute facons ^^ Et ça permet lors d'une recherche avec "résolu" comme argument de n'avoir en effet que les fils "résolus" et pas ceux "non résolus".

 Je précise qu'il suffit d'éditer le premier post du thread pour modifier le titre.

Merci !

----------

## Mickael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Mickael wrote:*   Ce fichier est-il correctement rempli : /etc/env.d/99kde avec : 
> 
> ```
> KDEWM="compiz-fusion"
> ```
> ...

 

Harrr faut être un peu joueur avec un truc en développement  :Smile: !

----------

## Mickael

Je vois le titre avec résolu, tu peux décrire ici comment tu as fait stp.

----------

## chips

Bon j'ai résolu le problème. 

Comme on me l'a suggéré, j'ai effacé les fichiers de configuration

pour mon user, puis une autre erreur est apparue. Il suffisait de donner plus de permissions

pour l'accès au dossier contenant les fichiers de configuration : /home/username/.config/.

Merci pour votre contribution.

----------

